# Winter Mode Pics



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

The snows already started in Aberdeenshire and I've swapped over to my winter wheels & tyres. Thought it would be cool to see everyone elses winter set ups, possible before and afters? What type of tyres etc...

Mine.. Swapped the 18" for a set of 16" Audi Wheels with Bridgestone Blizzak LM25.



















Also for camera people the summer picture was on a 500D and the winter was on a Iphone 4S!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Still looks cool :thumb: I'll be getting the winter wheels on my daily soon.
The Renault gets a blanket for winter


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

This is my 'Summer Mode' - 19" ASA AR1's:



















This is my 'Winter Mode' - 18" Audi A8 Fat Five's:



















May not be a proper 'Winter Mode' though.........:lol:


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Sorry to diversify,but do you get much attention from Mr.Plod about your number plates?


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> This is my 'Summer Mode' - 19" ASA AR1's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PMSL not exactly winterised but looks cool both ways mate :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ferted said:


> Sorry to diversify,but do you get much attention from Mr.Plod about your number plates?


Touch wood, no issues but I do run a GB sticker in the rear screen


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Summer mode..


















Winter mode..


















..nothing changes:devil::thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Winter - grey Focus Ghia 16" with Goodyear Ultra Grip 8









Summer - silver Focus/Cmax Titanium 18" with Conti Sport Contact 3









For the 50/50 lovers


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

^^^ Love the 50/50 :lol:

Here's mine with the winter wheels on the front and normals out back.
Pirelli Sotto Zero's all round for the winter :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Look great guys, will get some of my vrs on its new shoes


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Summer








Winter


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Summer










winter LOL


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Joeya said:


>


Must say I really like both those sets of wheels. Not your typical styles but both look great on the car.

The winter wheels look really purposeful! :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Claireeyy said:


> Summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew washing things too much would shrink them.... what you done to the wheels!!!!


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Summer



















Winter


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

F1 CJE UK said:


> Summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a beast! Looks like a rally weapon with those wheels/tyres and mudflaps for winter!


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks mate, I am prone to a rally weapon had to rally up the Skoda now my Subaru has become a pampered summer car.










So glad I went with a 2nd set of wheels another great excuse to get the wheel off for a good clean. Nice mix of wheels guys


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Summer:









Winter:









Still got my summers on at the moment 
Waiting for some banded steelies i've just had made to arrive, hopefully tomorrow along with some detailing goodies :thumb::buffer:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Dam that's low


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

mine has the same tyres all year round.cant be bothered buying more wheels and tyres and having them laying about 11.5 months of the year.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

F1 CJE UK said:


> Dam that's low


Thanks . It's raised in the winter picture as the wheels are 15s and I'm not die hard enough to rip my bumper exhaust and sump out in the snow :lol:


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice Lupo Stef!

F1 CJE looking good! This shot if my fav.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Summer mode :










Winter mode :


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Summer









Winter









Tho I have also took the BuddyClub wheels off the Type R for the winter and put the standard wheels back on


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Summer mode:










Winter mode:










:thumb:


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

summer mode










winter mode


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

zachtdi said:


> summer mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, that looks alot better than i thought with the bbs on :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice indeed don't see many Ibiza's that catch my eye but looks good! Color combo looks ace aswell


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Summer:










Winter:










My New Daily Driver:


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

dubber said:


> Very nice, that looks alot better than i thought with the bbs on :thumb:





Lupostef said:


> Nice indeed don't see many Ibiza's that catch my eye but looks good! Color combo looks ace aswell


cheers fellas


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Summer










Winter (Back on Std 16" alloys and Winter continental tyres)


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Summer:

















Winter:

















Press of a button makes all the difference


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

wish i had the money to buy a set of spare wheels!


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Summer









Winter









Vred Wintrac Xtremes all round :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Summer



















(already removed locking bolt before i took pic)

Winter


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Winter set being picked up tomorrow down in edinburgh so it will be a trio back via braemar for me


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

summer :lol:



















winter


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

summer - on 19's










winter - 17's on nokian tyres


----------



## Geitinn (Jul 17, 2009)

On brand new Mastercraft A/T tires. Can't seem to find any summermode pics


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

joshhatton said:


> wish i had the money to buy a set of spare wheels!


Josh, I'd check the Renault forums or ebay, and just pick a cheap set up. So long as they are round and straight, during the winter months people dont care as much.

Fish


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Summer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish l could make my tailpipe shiny just by pressing a button!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Fish said:


> Josh, I'd check the Renault forums or ebay, and just pick a cheap set up. So long as they are *round and straight*, during the winter months people dont care as much.
> 
> Fish


Yeah... round and straight.. :lol:

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

herbiedacious said:


> Wish l could make my tailpipe shiny just by pressing a button!


I know, its amazing what 1 button can do :lol:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Woke up this morning to snow, so full winter mode started. 
Original wheels on Pirelli Sotto Zeros got dug out.
Washed them, waxed, tyres dressed.










Cleaned arches, GT-85'd the coilovers. Then the UPS man came ith some CG Bare Bones so that went on


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Winter:










Summer:










I fankya.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:lol::lol: In order grizzle :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

just like that....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Holy Thread Revival!

Summer Mode:









Boring Winter Mode:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Winter/Summer
The same

:thumb:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

so many peasants with only one set of wheels... I look down on you!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

winter? it was 10 degrees today at the football and a bit of rain

Glasgow summer in December!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> so many peasants with only one set of wheels... I look down on you!


Got plenty of sets in the garage if anyone wants some .....................
They call me robin hood of the wheel world  :lol:


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

dubstyle said:


> summer - on 19's


i really want some mudflaps for my m sport like that. Did u fit them or buy it with them?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Got about a million pictures with it on about 50 sets of wheels :lol: Heres just a few anyway....

Current Summers:
Schmidt TH-Lines 14x7+7.5




























Current Winters:
Banded mini G60's 14x7+8 :thumb:


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

:lol:










mines the same all year  polished wheels ftw


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Ooh,cookie cutters! Never seen them on a Golf before,they look made for the car! You had hubs machined to Porsche 5 stud or are you using adaptors?


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

dont get me started on getting them on :lol:

running adaptors that i had to machine down (on a mates lathe) to a odd size due to the cookie cutters offset of 23.5 and vw's of 37

thats the second set ive had on the golf the first was 7's all round but poked too much at the front so ive not got the 6's and 7's (difficult to fint a straight un curbed og set)


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Michelin X-Ice Xi2:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Summer:










Winter:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

mine stays the same all year round.
when i get a new car i might just change back to stds in winter see what happens.
how do people stroe there winter wheels


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

*Summer*
Speedline Turinis + Michelin PS3


















*Winter*
Team Dynamics Pro Race 3 + Dunlop Winter Sport M3


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Joeya said:


> The snows already started in Aberdeenshire and I've swapped over to my winter wheels & tyres. Thought it would be cool to see everyone elses winter set ups, possible before and afters? What type of tyres etc...
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


You got snow; ) I'm jealous, got snow Tyres on but no snow.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Summer - 18" Rotiform BLQ + Goodyear Eagle F1 Assymetrics:










Winter - Standard Audi 16" Multispokes (protected with GtechniqC5) + Nokian WR-G2 Winter Tyres:










Ideally I want some bigger winter wheels as the underside scrapes everywhere, didn't want to wind the coils up! 

Alex


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

Summer









Winter


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

bazz said:


> how do people stroe there winter wheels


Mine get a clean once removed Approx April-ish, weather dependant, then stored in the shed with a cover over them during the summer.

Then a good clean when they come out of storeage and a couple coats of sealant before re-fitting again usually about mid-end October.


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

Summer 
225/40 R18 - Rotor - Bridgestone RE050A










Winter
205/55 R16 - Tekno RK7 Black - Nokian WG R2


----------



## neil_short2 (Mar 22, 2009)

This is my car in winter mode - which it is still in 

I wasn't going to bother as its only a second car but I managed to drop on the alloys for £40. I've never really liked the 'Pepperpots' on the new Mini (they're only 15") but I do think they give it a bit of a 'retro' look. I fitted them with Vredestein Snowtrac 3's after reading good reviews. As luck would have it there's been next to no snow around here. 










Anyway, this is it in summer mode with the 'Bullets' on. I think it looks like a different car between the two sets of wheels. They're going in for a refurb in the next couple of weeks, hence still being in winter mode.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Prefer the pepperpots to the bullets.

Fish


----------

